# Base To Stay



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello, I am wondering if someone could propose a good place to base myself while I sample life in Spain. I was thinking of coming over in February and staying a couple of months just to see what is what. It's important that a few ex pats are around so I can find things out quicker. A short term rental for a couple of months to begin with and a cheap scooter to rent would be a good start. The south of Spain please.Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

A short stay would probably incur holiday rates unless you could do a deal with someone (see signature :wink.

It really depends what you want. If you want to be on the coast - that's one thing. If you want to be nearer 'real' Spain, then inland may be better.


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Near the coast and then explore from there. Not fussed if in a complex of holiday rentals or away from the hustle and bustle. But as I wrote, this would be a fact finding mission so not too far from everything. How much would an apartment be to rent from the signature for example between Feb/Apr? Sorry cannot PM yet.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Randolph said:


> Near the coast and then explore from there. Not fussed if in a complex of holiday rentals or away from the hustle and bustle. But as I wrote, this would be a fact finding mission so not too far from everything. How much would an apartment be to rent from the signature for example between Feb/Apr? Sorry cannot PM yet.


Take a look at the website please as I mustn't be seen to be advertising. 

Holiday lets on the coast will, I suspect, range from around 400€ per week upwards depending on the time of year (winter lets will be a lot cheaper).


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

ok will do


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The real issue is the length of your rental. The time of year doesn't really attract that many holiday rents but the duration will likely attract the price. But you may get lucky and say rent for 3 months at long term rental prices. It can and does happen but not too often. In which case you would be paying anything from €250 to €450 a month.


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks thrax, if I could get somewhere for 300 euros that was decent I could live with that.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know the coast that well, but if the OP went to a major city like Malaga or Valencia then maybe he could avoid having to get a holiday let, and the city would still serve as a base to explore Spain.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Chopera said:


> I don't know the coast that well, but if the OP went to a major city like Malaga or Valencia then maybe he could avoid having to get a holiday let, and the city would still serve as a base to explore Spain.


Yup good point Chopera that would be my choice. And also there are trains from Malaga inland through Pizarra to Alora, west along the coast, and longer distances. A great way to see more from your base and on a train you're very likely to hear English speakers and maybe get a chat or two. (Not familiar with railways in Valencia or Cadiz but I'm sure there are some). 

Also have a look at groups like internation who have expat meetings all over the place. They'd welcome you.


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

That sounds like good sensible advice. Any suggestions where to start looking for a place to stay in Malaga?


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Randolph said:


> That sounds like good sensible advice. Any suggestions where to start looking for a place to stay in Malaga?


Personally I'd just turn up at that time of year. There are small hotels that will be clean but cheap enough. Then visit the agencies (who speak English) and get a deal. Or the English speaking bars and look for small ads on the wall or ask the bar staff.

You certainly don't want to book more than a week without seeing the pad and I wouldn't commit for too long so if Malaga is not for you just jump on a train and try Alicante, or Cadiz, or if you are little more adventurous and your spanish gets better try Seville (magical place) or Cordoba, or Granada. The world is you oyster in southern spain


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Great advice. What do you expect I would pay per month for a1 bedroom furnished place? And is the cost of living similar to UK?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> I don't know the coast that well, but if the OP went to a major city like Malaga or Valencia then maybe he could avoid having to get a holiday let, and the city would still serve as a base to explore Spain.


I agree with this. However, be careful as LEGAL rental contracts are for 6 / 12 months and for no less.


You may well be able to find someone willing to rent for a shorter period but you wouldn't then be covered by the LAU (rental law) so may well end up losing any deposit etc.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Randolph said:


> Great advice. What do you expect I would pay per month for a1 bedroom furnished place? And is the cost of living similar to UK?


Hmmm you need to be careful here. At the moment the pound is about 1.278 and fairly stable. And the greece debacle and France's declining employment keep the pressure on a falling euro. But should the polls show a bigger shift to uk EU exit in the run up to the GE then we may see pressure on the pound. And there are various other unknowns. So exchange might be the bigger cost impact than what you pay.

In London you can easily get 1.26 today so if you don't mind carrying a certain amount of cash you can get a good deal (no idea where you are in the uk).

Beyond that if you wait till you get there and ask around the bars for a room in a flat (with english speakers) you could be looking real cheap (20 Euros a night). As snikpoh says it will be illegal in the sense it is black economy but as long as you pay as you go that is not your problem. It is no different to inviting a tourist to take your spare room in England for a couple of weeks. And in return he leaves you a small cash present.

If you allow 50 Euros per day including breakfast then you'll be more than ok. And food equal to UK. Although with el Menu (10 Euros) and a good breakfast you'll not starve it is hard to ignore aperitivos (tapas) con una cana, and cafe con leche/chocolate con porras/chorras; and that way you get a better feel for Spanish life. Trains and buses are generally cheaper than the UK (at 1.26 to the pound).

HTH


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Look at AirBnB Website?


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Booked a short holiday to Benalmadena from Jan 20-25 to do some research and call at some estate agents and look at a few places. Will then come back for a month in Feb to secure accommodation. Will hopefully secure a place for 6 months.


----------

